# Anyone know when the Schwinn stingrays will be back in stock?



## aryan (Jul 19, 2020)

I was looking for a Schwinn Stingray today at Walmart, they're sold out online too anyone know when they will be back in stock?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 19, 2020)

Will they allow you to order online, even though they are out of stock?


----------



## nick tures (Jul 19, 2020)

try online,  someone might have one  ?


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 19, 2020)

Amazon has Stingrays, though not at the Walmart price.

Amazon is also selling this year's version of the Krate:






						Amazon.com : Schwinn Classic Old School Krate Bike, Ape Handlebar and Bucket Saddle, 20-Inch Wheels, Orange : Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com : Schwinn Classic Old School Krate Bike, Ape Handlebar and Bucket Saddle, 20-Inch Wheels, Orange : Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com


----------



## John G04 (Jul 19, 2020)

You can buy an original single speed stingray for around the same price. Ride vintage, you’ll like it


----------



## aryan (Jul 19, 2020)

wheelbender6 said:


> Will they allow you to order online, even though they are out of stock?



they are out of stock


----------



## aryan (Jul 19, 2020)

schwinnlax said:


> Amazon has Stingrays, though not at the Walmart price.
> 
> Amazon is also selling this year's version of the Krate:
> 
> ...



yeah I'm trying to get them at Walmart


----------



## aryan (Jul 19, 2020)

John G04 said:


> You can buy an original single speed stingray for around the same price. Ride vintage, you’ll like it
> [/QUOT I actually found one do you know what year it is?


----------



## aryan (Jul 19, 2020)

wheelbender6 said:


> Will they allow you to order online, even though they are out of stock?



No is says out of stock


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 20, 2020)

aryan said:


> I was looking for a Schwinn Stingray today at Walmart, they're sold out online too anyone know when they will be back in stock?




They are all being resold on Ebay for double or triple the price! LOL









						Blue Sting-Ray Schwinn 2020 Model BIKE Banana Seat NEW in BOX Classic StingRay  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Blue Sting-Ray Schwinn 2020 Model BIKE Banana Seat NEW in BOX Classic StingRay at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				












						Schwinn GREEN 125 Anniversary  StingRay  Retro MUSCLE BIKE NEW BOX 2020 classic  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for  Schwinn GREEN 125 Anniversary  StingRay  Retro MUSCLE BIKE NEW BOX 2020 classic at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

I wouldn't waste my money on these. Cheaply made POS. I agree with the others--Ride vintage! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 20, 2020)

Could be that, What stock Wally had, rusted, in Rogers  Arkansas, before they could distribute em.

Then again, there's a good chance, they began rusting the day made and became visible at the unloading shipping port of Los Angeles.


----------



## spoker (Jul 20, 2020)

amazon will have a new grape krate 7/21.2020 only 500 offered


----------



## spoker (Jul 20, 2020)

spoker said:


> amazon will have a new grape krate 7/21.2020 only 500 offered


----------

